# Warnings Go Up Over Iran Strike



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

As diplomatic and military advisors in Britain and elsewhere urge foreign leaders not to provide any support for U.S. military action in Iran warning of "disastrous consequences," Three former U.S. Generals have now publicly warned of the same. The warning has been published in British newspapers and is the latest sign of growing tensions between President Bush and international leaders around the world who say diplomacy rather than military action should be used in Iran even though "it may not work." Iran is believed to be three years out from having nuclear weapons at this point according to international observers.

The letter was signed by:

Lt Gen Robert Gard, a former military assistant to the US defence secretary
Gen Joseph Hoar, a former commander-in-chief, US Central Command
Vice Adm Jack Shanahan, a former director of the Center for Defense Information
"As former US military leaders, we strongly caution against the use of military force against Iran," the authors said.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Fuck that. So what? We're supposed to wait until they have nucs? Until there is a mushroom cloud over Tel Aviv? Until one of thier terrorists try and use it against a US interest?


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

If we don't do anything, Isreal will act alone and take care of business. They won't (can't) allow Iran to have nukes.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

REILEYDOG said:


> If we don't do anything, Isreal will act alone and take care of business. They won't (can't) allow Iran to have nukes.


I was watching an interview with their Defense minister and he said they would act as soon as any sign of a Nuke is built.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Three has-beens'...there's a reason they call it "RETIRED"...back to the links, guys. Maybe they picked up a dose of syphilis in "The 'Nam" and it has attacked their brain housing groups.

I know! Let's just surrender and convert to Islam: problem solved!


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

npd_323 said:


> I was watching an interview with their Defense minister and he said they would act as soon as any sign of a Nuke is built.


The attack Israel pulled off to take out the Iraqi nuclear sites in 1981 was pretty impressive.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

REILEYDOG said:


> The attack Israel pulled off to take out the Iraqi nuclear sites in 1981 was pretty impressive.


I did a paper in college on that! Impressive doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

That Israeli colonel that died on the Columbia flew on that raid...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

When your whole country is the size of NH and youre completely surrounded by people who dont just want you gone, they want you dead...you cant be screwing around. They cant be dicking around when were so wishy-washy with our foreign policy
Ive been impressed with how theyve dealt with things over the years. The initial battles against Palestine, Lebenon,Syria, etc just to exist. Theyre responce to being attacked (six day war), theyre responce to Munich massacre, The terrorist who hijacked that El Al plane (Raid on Entabbe) Idi Amin was fit to be tied ...the fat bastard! 
Too many times to name, they responded to threats. If they waited for us theyde be gone already...which is just sad.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Dude, "Palestine" is a Roman word. The arabs refer to it as "Philistine". Yup, "David and Goliath", "Sampson and Delilah" et al... 

Ass kicked then, ass kicked now.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Dude, "Palestine" is a Roman word. The arabs refer to it as "Philistine". Yup, "David and Goliath", "Sampson and Delilah" et al...
> 
> Ass kicked then, ass kicked now.


I humbly stand corrected


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*'Invade Iran. Then Everyone Will See How Smart We Are.'*

(thinkprogress.org) 
Former CIA officer Phillip Giraldi on war with Iran: "I've heard from sources at the Pentagon that their impression is that the White House has made a decision that war is going to happen." More&#8230;


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> *'Invade Iran. Then Everyone Will See How Smart We Are.'*
> 
> (thinkprogress.org)
> Former CIA officer Phillip Giraldi on war with Iran: "I've heard from sources at the Pentagon that their impression is that the White House has made a decision that war is going to happen." More&#8230;


Damn those evil neocons!

Thank's for the link to a communist site deep in the throws of "Bush Derangement Syndrome"...


----------

